# Information regarding job opportunities in Canada



## Neo (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello, 

I'm new on this forum and this is my first post. Well, my post will generate mix responses but they are all welcome.

First of all, let me share my background with you. I am a Project Manager working for a major telecom equipment provider. I have over three years experience. I have a BSc and a Masters' (from a UK University) degree and I am in the process of being PMP Certified.

As most people on this site, I have been planning to immigrate to Canada since a long time and this year, hopefully, should be the year when I will get my PR. In the wait for the PR, I have been researching the internet for maximum information regarding Canada. My main concern is JOB OPPORTUNITIES. 

I've read on the internet the experiences of many migrants and I've seen mixed feelings. Recently, I've come across the NOTCANADA website and I was terrified with the experiences many had when coming to Canada. I was so shocked that I was even planning to consider immigration to Australia and droppping Canada. On the other side of the coin, I also came across many testimonial where people has positive feedback regarding job opportunities in Canada. 

When I will come to Canada I will land in Montreal and if there is any need to relocate I will do it. Many people on this forum are already in Canada and in this regard, I would like to ask you all what do you think is the current job situation in Montreal, Toronto and Vancouver (or other part of Canada). I appreciate any input provided on the issue.

Thank you.

Neo


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello Neo!

Well as everyone said on this forum in earlier posts that it will be better to be there in Canada to search a job and your presence in Canada will have a greater impact on your job hunting.

What will you do if you find a similar "NOAustralia" site  will you change your mind again  LOLs

Just keep your faith alive and trust to your God, try as much you can and we all hope the day you will land to your destination in Canada you will get your job  

See ya....

-Kamran






Neo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new on this forum and this is my first post. Well, my post will generate mix responses but they are all welcome.
> 
> ...


----------



## Neo (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello,
I agree with everything you mention my friend. I definitely think that self-confidence is very important. Also, I strongly belive that when I'll be in Canada I will have first hand opportunity to feel the pulse of the job opportunities. 

It may sound stupid to some or most of you but what I would like to know is that if there is plenty of jobs available in Canada or the recession has hit the Canadian border as hard as in the US.

Any input ?




kkmm said:


> Hello Neo!
> 
> Well as everyone said on this forum in earlier posts that it will be better to be there in Canada to search a job and your presence in Canada will have a greater impact on your job hunting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alminka (Jul 11, 2008)

you can see the impact of recession on the job market in Canada in this very detailed report:

Latest release from the Labour Force Survey. Friday, February 6, 2009

"...Canada's three largest provinces accounted for the entire employment decrease in January. While just over half of employment losses were in Ontario (-71,000), there were also large declines in both British Columbia (-35,000) and Quebec (-26,000)...

...Ontario unemployment rate up to 8.0%, *the highest since November 1997*. "


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Alminka said:


> you can see the impact of recession on the job market in Canada in this very detailed report:
> 
> Latest release from the Labour Force Survey. Friday, February 6, 2009
> 
> ...


I read somewhere else (maybe the WSJ) that ON had the most losses due to the auto industry which employs a substantial # of people living in the vicinity of MI, close to the US border - makes sense. 
I am surprised that there was not a substantial decrease in the financial sector. 

Seeing that you are not directly involved in the auto segment, I would think the telecom industry would not have a severe negative impact due to the slowing US economy.

Good Luck


----------



## she_v41 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, 

Is there any country with plenty of Job market? I believe, no recession will hit or stop the talented people. Be positive and Good luck!


----------

